# HVAC calculations for GYM



## tonyflux (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello, 
I am looking to calculate the HVAC size for a fitness center in Orlando, Florida. I appreciate it if you can provide a link to guidance in calculations for a GYM.
It will be AHU on a flat roof.

Thanks


----------



## tonyflux (Feb 17, 2021)

tonyflux said:


> Hello,
> I am looking to calculate the HVAC size for a fitness center in Orlando, Florida. I appreciate it if you can provide a link to guidance in calculations for a GYM.
> It will be AHU on a flat roof.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 17, 2021)

You need the U-values for all the envelope (walls, floor or perimeter, doors, windows, roof), areas of glass facing east, west, or south (for solar gain), and number of occupants (to determine body heat gain and ventilation).  My guess based only on area would be somewhere in the range of 5 to 15 tons.


----------



## tmurray (Feb 17, 2021)

I feel like you are out of your depth. 

If not, a good place to start would be the ASHRAE Fundamentals textbook.


----------



## cda (Feb 17, 2021)

Ask the Mechanical Engineer??


----------



## mp25 (Feb 18, 2021)

ASHRAE is a good one, I've used ACCA Manual J - They have some speedsheets that can be used in certain circumstances. A gym use is unique due to the activity taking place and how much heat and moisture is generated, and if you have a pool that further adds to complexity. As CDA suggested, a professional is a way to go in this situation.


----------



## mp25 (Feb 18, 2021)

mp25 said:


> I've used ACCA Manual J -


I meant Manual N - for light commercial projects.


----------



## Bryant (Feb 23, 2021)

Latent heat as in lots of bodies, that is a difficult number to derive at. I think a standing body is 50 BTU's an hour...Though I agree in that environment there are lots of little things that will add up and change the numbers. I concur, ASHRAE would be the place to go.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 23, 2021)

Office work is 400 BTUH per person.  A gym would probably vary from around 800 BTUH for light exercise to keep limber to 1800 BTUH for more strenuous exercise.









						5. Heat Gain from People, Lights, and Appliances - Engineer-Educators.com
					

5. Heat Gain from People, Lights, and Appliances 5. Heat Gain from People, Lights, and Appliances 5. Heat Gain from People, Lights, and Appliances The conversion of chemical or electrical energy to thermal energy in a building constitutes the internal heat gain or internal load of a building...




					engineer-educators.com
				



NOTE: this table is in Watts, multiply by 3.4 to get BTUH.


----------



## Bryant (Feb 24, 2021)

Paul Sweet said:


> Office work is 400 BTUH per person.  A gym would probably vary from around 800 BTUH for light exercise to keep limber to 1800 BTUH for more strenuous exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought 500 BTU's put stupidly put down 50, thanks, I knew It was a littler hotter than expected....


----------



## Mech (Feb 24, 2021)

There are latent heat and sensible heat components given off by people.  The designer needs to take that into account.  If the HVAC equipment does not provide sufficient latent heat cooling, there could be humidity problems.  If not enough sensible cooling, then it could be too warm or hot.

ASHRAE had a table indicating the heat generated by people for various activities - sitting, light office work, standing, walking, heavy work, eating (probably accounts for hot food), etc.


----------



## energydesignsystems (Nov 24, 2022)

Hey, here I mentioned the HVAC software link. If you want, then please look at it once : https://www.eds.tech/hvac-home-auditor/


----------

